# walnut bowl



## woodtickgreg (Jan 21, 2012)

This one is my largest to date, 13" and with a curled down rim. It came from the but end of a log I milled, first slab. Finish is wipe on poly, to large for the cole jaws so I just left the dovetail recess.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 21, 2012)

You're really making me jealous here with you skills on the lathe. I kinda wish I didn't have another project going right now, I would definitely be trying one of these. Great work.


----------



## phinds (Jan 21, 2012)

nice job on that undercut rim


----------

